# Just for fun: GBA Temp logo



## Socuine (Jan 26, 2016)

Hey guys,

I was bored and decided to re-create the GBA Temp logo (with a twist ofcourse):


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 26, 2016)

So that is what tempy v2 has been up to in recent years
https://i.imgur.com/WpkpwoP.png

Nice fonts as well.

Also just in case this ends up a search result I should probably link
https://gbatemp.net/threads/tempy-gbatemp-mascot-graphics.51083/


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 26, 2016)

Heheh, the start button kinda looks like a mouth which makes it look like Tempy has a tiny face.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 26, 2016)

The "ears" are a valuable part of the gbatemp kid. They represent headphones.
If we keep going for a "minimalist" approach to tempy, we'll have just a circle with buttons on it by 2020.


----------



## Socuine (Jan 26, 2016)

Thank you all for the comments!


----------

